# Thomas and Friends Live On Stage - Anyone Interested?



## Constellations (Nov 12, 2008)

I just booked tickets for my kids and I to go see Thomas & Friends Live On Stage at the Beacon theater in NY (as an early Christmas present). I thought this would be a great way to get the kids out of the house for a weekend... I also found a code that lets you buy tickets before the general public which is great because I got right up front.  Here is the code if anyone is intersted, enjoy!  

Code: VTHOMAS  

http://www.beacontheatre.com/tickets/promotion.html?p_id=VTHOMAS 

-when you click buy tix for the date you want.. just insert the code in the box that says internet presale code


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2008)

This is a british board you know


----------



## D (Nov 13, 2008)

blah blah uncharitable blah from me


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 13, 2008)

wow you have thomas in the us of a


----------



## zygote (Nov 17, 2008)

Constellations said:


> I thought this would be a great way to get the kids out of the house for a *weekend*...


...... erm, how long _is_ the performance then??


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this Thomas The Tank Engine? How does that work? Will Ringo be there?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thomas The Tank Engine in NYC??!

Who does the voice over? Flava Flav?

Wicked.



EDIT: I just noticed Pierce Brosnan does the voice in the US and UK! It just gets weirder.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if this could be an example of Spiced Ham with Pork?  After all this a brand new poster with only 6 posts to his name as I write, and already he is giving us free information on how to get an advanced ticket at this Thomas thing, whatever it is.

If it looks like spam, tastes like spam, smells like spam, it is a roast duck yes?


----------



## rollinder (Nov 17, 2008)

why can you not find a photo of the Thomas and friends shaped meat slices when you need one?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadly or otherwise that offer is now sold out and you will have to wait until April for the next performance.  How will you get your kids out of the house now?  I know the secret code for that next performance but I wouldn't want the 'general public' finding it out so will not re-publish it here.

You would think that it was easy enough to sell tickets to shows without having to invent 'secret codes' to pretend that people are getting something special.


----------



## spliff (Nov 25, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You would think that it was easy enough to sell tickets to shows without having to invent 'secret codes' to pretend that people are getting something special.


Like they do in Argos.


----------

